# Attempt to save parrotfish,and bristlenose



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Today about 2:00 I am picking up two "blood parrotfish and a bristlenose pleco. They are all a few years old and about four inches long. Done some reading and looking, but info seems a bit vague and not clear(lots of opinions) so I come to my most trustworthy place-- you guys. Can you suggest how and what to feed these new species(to me) and any "nuances" or peculiaralities of these guys, please?Are plecos dangerous to neons? Thanks,... CJD


----------



## Megalechis (Apr 23, 2012)

Bristlenose pl*cos are pretty chill. Just make sure you get some driftwood for the tank as it's beneficial for them. As for feeding, pl*cos are often a hit or miss - just try around with different food until they take something. I've had pl*cos who will eat anything and others who will take nothing less than fresh fruit/veggies. (Cucumber, pear, small doses, removed within an hour.)


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bristlenose are a good pleco species because they stay small enough to fit in a 10 gal tank. All they need is driftwood. They also like a little current, so if you put the driftwood under the water return you'll always find them there. 

I've never kept cichlids, so I can't tell you much about them. I suggest reading our fish profiles for both the bristlenose pleco and Blood parrot cichlid to get some more insight into feeding habits and tank mates.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Blood parrots are pretty comical guys. However I think you're best off getting a 40-50 gallon tank for just them. They will most likely harass any smaller fish. They could live with the pleco though.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Blood parrots are the puppy of choice. They will eat just about anything from frozen to freeze dried, flakes. I give mine blood worms as a treat only and they love it. Like Olympia stated, a 40-55 gallon would be best.
No live plants though. They will tear them to shreds. Artificial only. Mine live with a redtail shark and bala sharks. Just make sure you dont put them with aggressive fish because of their mouths they cant defend themselves very well. make sure the substrate is fine because they like to dig.
. Make sure they have a have a place to hide and big enough for both as they gather together at night. I have a rock cave for mine. As for neons, I wouldnt try it.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

As usual you guys are most wonderful people.. these fish were going to some pet store 'til the last minute when the lady I bought this 55 gallon tank from got nervous that her parrotfish would be separated. So these beauties are in a 40 gallon with the bristlenose for now.I have only one piece of driftwood(real wood) so I intend to send for some along with an RO unit some java moss,and well, I would like to save shipping costs; Ill ask again. Can someone recommend a brand of unit or how many stages to go from hard to soft for Apistogrammas(As far as keeping two 55 gallon aquariums)?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Cichlids are aggressive towards each other but i don't think blood parrot are aggressive.I've ever kept 2 in a 14 gallon.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

*Holding their own*

Well, these guys are a little big for a 14 gallon. One guy is about the size of a baseball, and the other guy is about the size of a softball. At least I think they are both guys! I'm feeding them Cichlid sticks right now, but plan to broaden their diet. I can't believe I'm even planning to keep these weird softies.There is a bristlenose pleco in there as well.. he gets algae wafers. What I want to do is get started with apistos, but I'm having problems getting my water right. Um you are right-- these two are not very aggressive. I don't trust them with neons, though...because neons seem to sleep on the floor in a coma. (Trouble) Thanks Fabian...CJD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Agression can vary.. There is no set formula of which fish to X to make blood parrots, different species are used. Some are very friendly and some are very mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

*Variables*



Olympia said:


> Agression can vary.. There is no set formula of which fish to X to make blood parrots, different species are used. Some are very friendly and some are very mean.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess since I really don't know their parents.. I have no way of knowing what their lifespan could be.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Cichlids are aggressive towards each other but i don't think blood parrot are aggressive.I've ever kept 2 in a 14 gallon.


What size were the blood parrots u had? 
Realy any size of blood parrot is to big for a 14gal and you had 2 of them in there. The waste they produce would build up so quickly in a 14gal and they would have no where to swim.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

They are just juvies,so no worries yet.The bigger cichild will be aggressive towards the small one.So prepare another tank in case the larger one bullies the smaller one.


----------

